# Update (clarifications) to the rules



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

I have finally had a chance to reformat and re-consolidate the SOTW rules here

The old rules page was edited over the years and had become rather wordy and convoluted, so I hope this now clarifies things.

We did not change, or add, any new rules, however did bring in a couple of rules which had been published in various posts elsewhere and which were not actually part of the original so i don't think there should be any surprises and I think this can make reports more focussed and easier for the moderators to assess and address..

I hope I didn't miss anything, feel free to let me know if I did or if you spot any typos.


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

@VSadmin What are the rules these days regarding member age? I recall that once upon a time, it was 15 - arbitrary, yes, but there was some threshold.

In the updated Rules, there is a link to the Verticalscope Terms of Use.









Terms of Use







www.saxontheweb.net





Which states "Unless expressly permitted by supplemental terms, our sites and services are intended for general audiences 18 years of age and older, and access or use by anyone younger is not authorized."

Given that SotW is a buying/selling platform, there probably should be an age requirement to avoid circumstances of conducting business with someone that is not legally bound to fulfill their fiscal obligations. Yes, I actually know of an instance where this has occurred - ex. a teenager sold their parent's trumpet online without permission.


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

FYI we do not get a notification in this team please use the Team to VS area. 

However, the Terms of Use stands at 18. 

Jeff


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

I observe that there are a lot of members that are in the 13-17 years old range. I see a definite need in the music community for SotW as a resource to beginning players (even though there is a flood of bad information here), yet the concerns regarding liability in the Classifieds/Marketplace remain.

Are there any considerations of changing the Terms of Use to create a limited-use access for those under 18? If not, there should be no users under 18.


----------



## mmichel (Oct 1, 2006)

Dr G said:


> I observe that there are a lot of members that are in the 13-17 years old range.


Yes. In particular, there are many members who reveal, either explicitly or implicitly, that they are high-school students (and not on the cusp of graduation).


----------



## AddictedToSax (Aug 18, 2007)

I don’t think there should be an age limit outside of the Marketplace.


----------



## Zasterz (Oct 12, 2021)

Yeah, why wouldn't you want high-school students to be allowed to participate? Actually I've had students as young as 12 that I've referred to various online learning resources, youtube channels etc for more info on a particular topic. Seems like a weird choice to exclude them from a saxophone site. There's no porn here or anything! 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

Zasterz said:


> Yeah, why wouldn't you want high-school students to be allowed to participate? Actually I've had students as young as 12 that I've referred to various online learning resources, youtube channels etc for more info on a particular topic. Seems like a weird choice to exclude them from a saxophone site. There's no porn here or anything! 🤷‍♂️


The new rules came with the new ownership. One of the problems comes when they participate in the Classified sections.


----------



## NO SAX (Aug 2, 2021)

Yep, the ads do mention (better x)


----------



## Zasterz (Oct 12, 2021)

Dr G said:


> One of the problems comes when they participate in the Classified sections.


I get that. So make it (18+) a condition of participating in the marketplace? Frankly I wish there was an "Disable Marketplace" setting of some sort cause overnight my new posts feed went from being all discussions to mostly For Sale listings. And ironically, the time for me to buy a bunch of stuff was actually 6 months ago, when I was new and trying to get my setup together. Now I'm set on what works, so... 🤷‍♂️


----------

